# FSW - Will medical exam result be requested for?



## karwalr (May 3, 2015)

Hi

I applied for the FSW in Dec 2014 and received a confirmation and application number via email in Feb 2015. During my application I did not send a medical report as it was not mandatory. Now that I have an application number, will CIC request a medical, or should I just get one done and send it to them without them requesting it.

It is quite a confusing message on their website as it just says 'In progress'. Even if I did want to send in the medical now, I have no idea which office it should go to.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

Cic will send you a mail to get your medical check up done. They will also give you the name of the hospital from where you need to get it done.


----------



## karwalr (May 3, 2015)

Cool thanks, taking a long time for the mail!!


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

When did you apply?


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

When did you apply?


----------



## karwalr (May 3, 2015)

End of november 2014


----------



## maitryee (Nov 9, 2013)

They will send you a second line update before the medical. Keep checking your status


----------



## karwalr (May 3, 2015)

Still no request for medical. Is it me or has the process slowed down massively?

Anyone else from FSW Dec 2014 progressed any further?


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

karwalr said:


> Still no request for medical. Is it me or has the process slowed down massively?
> 
> Anyone else from FSW Dec 2014 progressed any further?


I've progressed one step further, i.e MR / PCC sent on 2nd April 2015 and waiting for further update. 

Wait for further instructions from their end. The process is unusually slow this time due to huge volumes of applications and parallel processing of the new express entry system introduced this year.


----------



## karwalr (May 3, 2015)

thanks, did the MR come in post or email? My online status just says In Progress. Did your status change when you received your MR request? (I am hoping I have not missed the email/post from them!)


----------



## 261314 (Aug 22, 2013)

For me it was by e-mail. Status is still the same.


----------



## karwalr (May 3, 2015)

Thanks, hopefully I havent deleted the email by accident!


----------



## RyanGarg (Jun 26, 2015)

I have a question, if anyone has gone through a similar situation. While applying as FSW do I need an agent to back me up or the application process which is there in the govt site in enough to pass the eligibility test if I am eligible ?


----------

